# miniature horse mare names?



## Missy87 (Dec 7, 2012)

i already have another stud named MM LIL'CHIEF and a mare he bred named MM HONEY ...her foal if i filly will be MM CHIEF'S LIL'HONEY or if a colt MM HONEY'S LIL' CHIEF. so if my stud is named MM BLACK MAJIK what should the mare be?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

PINTO.

Your mare is a pinto not a Paint.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

White Voodoo. The foal could be Voodoo Majik.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy87 (Dec 7, 2012)

Nightside said:


> White Voodoo. The foal could be Voodoo Majik.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


sounds cool...but to me it sounds more like a male name. voodoo i like but not white.... hmmm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy87 (Dec 7, 2012)

what about Voodoo Trix or just Trix?could be Voodoo Majik Trix or just Majik Trix 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How many studs do you have OP?

And a name how about WhatWaffle. it's a fun name


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes! Show pictures Missy, we'd love to see him.


----------



## Missy87 (Dec 7, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> How many studs do you have OP?


more than a handful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy87 (Dec 7, 2012)

he is in my barn page on my profile. great little stallion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm honestly curious why you would spend money on a stud fee for another stud when you have so many of your own? It seems like it would save you a lot of money to just use your own horses.


----------



## Missy87 (Dec 7, 2012)

BLACK MAJIK and LIL'CHIEF are my studs lol i dont pay for breeding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delacy (Aug 30, 2011)

Why does this mare not have a name already?


----------



## Missy87 (Dec 7, 2012)

cause i havent registered her yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

well, what is her barn name? what do you call her?


----------



## Missy87 (Dec 7, 2012)

my LIL'CHIEF also drives...have yet to put him in a show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy87 (Dec 7, 2012)

her name is LILY...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's easy then

Lilly of the Valley

Lilly Langtree

Lilly Long Stockings

Lillies Butterfly

Lilly Over the Rainbow


----------



## Missy87 (Dec 7, 2012)

im starting to like the names i previously mentioned...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy87 (Dec 7, 2012)

ya but i dont want her barn name for a registered name
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

For those of us who are carrying on a previous thread, I do think that its unneccesary. We do not agree with OP's decision and that is blatantly obvious, but there is no reason to hound her if her mind has been set. It will not be changed by continued badgering, even if we think that it will be.

OP- what about
Rhymes and Riddles
Tic Tac To (toe? I dont know honestly )
Lil' Me


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I truly think this thread run its course. So I'm closing it...


----------

